# Airplay sur iPad Mini



## Rudj (18 Avril 2014)

Bonjour @ toutes et tous,
Je remonte ce post car cela 6 semaines que je ne trouve aucune solution. L'appareil a déjà été changé mais pour Apple il n'y a pas de panne...
L'Airplay fonctionne avec intermittence sur une enceinte BOSE SoundTouch 20. Cela ne se produit qu'avec mon compte Google Play Musique et le Cloud d'iTunes sur lequel se trouve les morceaux que j'ai achetés.
J'ai testé avec un iPad seconde génération RIEN  !!! Tout fonctionne correctement, aucune interruption lecture parfaite...

C'est toujours mieux de dire que j'ai TOUT recharger plusieurs fois, initialisé mon iPad Mini (qui a 4 semaines, le premier aurait eu 6 semaines), rechargé les drivers de l'enceinte BOSE et réinitialisé également, désinstallé/réinstallé les apps BOSE SoundTouch et Google Music, changé les paramètres de sécurité de mon réseau (de WEP à WPA2); c'est incompréhensible, il y a des coupures régulières de la réception du signal, comme si quelque chose la bloquait à intervalle régulier  Je ne compte pas le nombre de JOURS de test que cela représente mais c'est monstrueux. J'ai tenté de connecter l'iPad sur d'autres réseaux internet via la configuration Airplay conseillé par BOSE, SANS AUCUN SUCCES !!!
Je suis un peu désespéré car TOUT le monde se renvoie la balle et ne cherche pas la cause de ce dysfonctionnement aberrant :mouais:

Si l'un(e) d'entre vous avait une idée de la cause, il(elle) serait bienvenue

Merci


----------



## Rudj (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de charger la mise à jour de Google Play qui est censée corrigée des bugs et bien c'est pire !!!
Les coupures en lecture Airplay sont presque instantanées !!!

Je continue de penser que l'émetteur Wi-fi de l'iPad Mini est de mauvaise qualité, puis que dans la même situation iPad seconde génération se comporte normalement.
Que faire, Apple conteste fermement sa responsabilité dans ce dysfonctionnement  ?

Merci pour votre support

Je rappelle la config :
iPad Mini de mars 2014, une enceinte SoudTouch 20 Bose + utilisation compte Google Play Music avec Airplay


----------



## adixya (14 Juillet 2014)

Moi je te conseille de trouver un ami qui a une freebox et de tester airplay sur la freebox. Si ça marche bien, c'est que le problème ne vient pas de l'iPad mini...
Si ça ne marche pas tu pourras te plaindre du airplay défaillant avec une freebox normale.
Tu pourrais même essayer deux ou trois freebox différentes si possible et montrer que c'est partout la même chose.

Cela dit si il y a vraiment un problème sur tous les iPad mini, alors il n'y a pas vraiment de solution pour toi du coup.
Apple aura beau t'en donner un nouveau, tu auras toujours le même problème.
Donc je ne vois pas bien ce que apple ou toi pouvez faire à part pour toi de refourguer ton mini ailleurs et acheter un modèle avec lequel ça va mieux fonctionner...


----------

